
Improve your workflow using the JavaScript console - optimusrex
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-you-can-improve-your-workflow-using-the-javascript-console-bdd7823a9472
======
earthscienceman
This is an interesting article to me. I'm professionally a scientist but this
year I've set about to helping my partner start her business/website. I have a
CSCI undergrad and a strong basis of computational/coding skills.

I find, in trying web development [I'm using Django], that everything is very
simple and clear _except_ for the debugging and problem solving. The tools are
simple and the way you glue things together is simple but debugging things
throwa you into the unholy mess that is how web apps are actually smashed
together. I spend 80 percent of my webdev time trying to figure out how to
figure out my problem. The rest of my time is crazy productive. If anyone
could point me to ressources for people skilled in all things coding/NIX to
get these sorts of troubleshooting skills, I would be grateful forever.

~~~
kaycebasques
If you’re talking about JavaScript, have you tried the GUI debugging tools
built into each browser?

[https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-
devtools/java...](https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-
devtools/javascript/)

There’s also a lot of features for viewing and experimenting with CSS.

[https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-
devtools/css/](https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-devtools/css/)

Disclaimer: I wrote those docs. Firefox and Safari have similar tools if you
prefer those browsers. I’m just not as familiar with their stuff.

~~~
arendtio
:D I just saw that I recommended your video ;-)

Great work man.

~~~
kaycebasques
Small world. Thank you!

------
arendtio
Last time I played with those console methods (about 2 years ago), I had to
find out, that their cross-browser compatibility wasn't very good.

Does anybody know if that changed?

------
jscholes
A console is an interface intrinsically driven by text and data. So it's a
shame to see yet another article where all code samples are, presumably,
screenshots. Search engines can't index them, readers can't search through the
page for them, and blind people can't access them with a screen reader.

------
adamhepner
I can definitely see how this is useful for enhancing testing and test
reporting purposes. Very nice article.

